# إحترف كيفية عمل معادلات أكسيل هندسية وربطها بالبرامج الأخرى



## hosh123 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوانى الأعزاء خلال هذا الموضوع سأشرح لكم كيفية عمل معادلات أكسيل هندسية وربطها ببرامج أخرى مثل الأوتوكاد .. كما سأشرح برنامج الأكسيل بشكل بسيط لكى نتمكن من إحتراف هذا البرنامج الرهيب .. وذلك بإذن الله سيتم من خلال شرح كيف قمت بعمل معادلاتى الخاصة والتى سبق وقمت بعملها وستجدونها جميعا فى الموضوع ( معادلات أكسيل تحفة ) كذلك سأشرح كيفية عمل المعادلات الخاصة بالطرق والقطاعات وذلك من خلال مجموعة من الدروس ( فيديو ) ..
فأتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم ... ومنتظر منكم التطبيق وإبداء الأراء و التساؤلات ..
ستجدون الدروس على موقع اليوتيوب الخاص بالدورة فى الرابط التالى:

HISHAM FAWZY - YouTube

كما يمكنك تحميل الفيديوهات من خلال الرابط التالى:

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26​


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
بارك الله لك وزادك من علمه


----------



## hosh123 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عبد القادر السلايم قال:


> تحياتي من القدس الشريف
> بارك الله لك وزادك من علمه



وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً وأعان اهل القدس الشريف على ما هم فيه ...


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## s.a.c (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس و جعلها لك ثقلا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي ) hosh 123 ) وانا ساكون ان شاء الله
من المتابعين و المنفذين لهذه الدورة الكريمة لحاجتي لها 
دمت بالف خير و شكراً على الجهد و المثابرة 

*​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل مئواك الجنه ولجميع امة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## mostafammy (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو المرتجى (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وافضل الجزاء لما تقدمه من معلومات مفيدة ومهمه ....


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (3 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك مهندس هشام في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ROUDS (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2012)

طول عمرك محترف يام مهندس هشام ربنا يبارك فيك ويرزقك الجنة


----------



## auhoos shatah (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا كثير والله يوفقك يارب فعلا فائدة كبيرة عاشت ايدك


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله من خير الدنيا وجنة الاخرة وبارك لك فى عملك ووقتك وجهدك
وربنا يجعله خير خلف لخير سلف


----------



## hassan.algabry (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (16 نوفمبر 2012)

من القلب للقلب شكر ومحبة على الدرب بارك الله فيك​


----------



## عادل نجم (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس هشام ، وياريت ملف الاكسيل الخاص بالحوائط الساندة والعبارات الصندوقية المشار الية فى الفيديو الاول مع شرح كيفية ربطة بالبيانات النموذجية بالاستاندر النموذجى المعتمد وتوقيعة على الاوتوكاد ، مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير والى الامام دائما


----------



## كبل (19 نوفمبر 2012)

والله كفيت ووفيت جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ابو ساره111 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
​


----------



## hosh123 (7 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
أخوانى الأعزاء تم رفع فيديو جديد عن كيفية إدراج بلوك به معلومات مختلفة BLOCK WITH ATTRIBUTE وكيفية تجهيز معادلة على برنامج الأكسيل لتقوم بذلك .. وهذا الدرس يمكن أن ينتفع به الكثير منا خاصة من يعملون بمجال خطوط الصرف كما هو موضح بالفيديو كما يوجد فى أخر الفيديو طريقة بسيطة لكيفية جعل هذا البلوك متغير على حسب ما نريد أى DYNAMIC BLOCK .... اتمنى أن يحوز الفيديو على إعجابكم ومنتظر منك الردود بعد المشاهدة والتجربة....
رابط الدرس على اليوتيوب هو :
‫(4) ربط الاكسيل بالأوتوكاد : كيفية إدراج بلوك من الأكسيل‬‎ - YouTube

والدرس القادم بإذن الله عن كيفية رسم تفردية الحديد (BAR BENDING ) بطريقتين مختلفتين على الاكسيل نفسه ومن الأكسيل إلى الأوتوكاد .


----------



## لهون لهونى (7 يناير 2013)

بارك الله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (7 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (8 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم تسلم ايدك يا هندسة 
وارجو منك تكملة دروس السيفل لأنها مهما لى وشكرا لك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (8 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير .


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل نجم (10 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس هشام اشكرك على هذا الشرح الرائع وننتظر درس حديد التسليح وياريت ترفع الدروس على سكاى درايف للاهمية


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (10 يناير 2013)

افضت علينا من بحر علمك مهندس هشام 
علمتنا الكثير والكثير
ويارب يزيدك من علمه وفضله


----------



## faous (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً 
:34:


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (19 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## فكرى رأفت عويس (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## architect2010 (21 يناير 2014)

يجزاك الله الف خير 
فعلا احنا بحاجة لبرامج مثل هذه


----------

